# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  Segovia cierra sus fuentes y corta el riego de jardines públicos por la sequía

## Jonasino

> La ausencia de las precipitaciones que normalmente caen en esta época del año y que sirven para llenar los embalses desde los que se abastece la ciudad, está provocando que el volumen de agua acumulada sea muy inferior a la habitual, lo que además repercute en un empeoramiento de su calidad.
> 
> En concreto el embalse de Puente Alta (Revenga) se encuentra a un 30% de su capacidad total (2,4 hm3 ) lo que significa que cuanta con 700.000 m3.
> 
> En cuanto al pantano del Pontón Alto (CL-601), en estos momentos cuenta con 2,8 hm3, lo que supone un 38% de su capacidad total que es de 7,4 hm3.
> 
> En estos momentos, este nivel, muy por debajo del registrado en los últimos años, no afecta al abastecimiento a la población, ya que en septiembre el Ayuntamiento empezó a utilizar los acuíferos de Madrona, pero sí es necesario adoptar medidas para reducir los consumos.
> 
> El Ayuntamiento ha decidido cerrar las fuentes y caños públicos (sólo permanecerán abiertos los imprescindibles para mantener las condiciones de presión en la red), cortar el riego de parques y jardines públicos y dejar de baldear las calles con agua procedente de los embalses. 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...dines-publicos

----------

embalses al 100% (04-dic-2015),JMTrigos (04-dic-2015)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Qué bien... restricciones en pleno Diciembre.
Esto es desolador.

----------

